# Boxer Rescue in Tennessee?



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

My in-laws have a friend who would like to rescue a boxer. They leave in Southeast Tennessee, near the corner of TN, Mississippi, and Arkansas. Does anyone know of a Boxer rescue in that area of the country?


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

There is a site called — Boxertown — Georgia Boxer Rescue — ADOPTIONS — RescueMe.Org
They operate out of GA. Wouldn't it be Soouth west TN if bordering AK, etc? South east borders NC and GA.......


----------



## nikkiscriv (Feb 10, 2010)

Chattanooga areaish? Either way - have them email my sister at [email protected] She is involved in everything Boxer related and also lived in East TN for 10+ years. I'll give her a heads up in case your in-laws' friends call.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm sorry, it's Southwest Tennessee. Once I leave my own state I have no clue of direction. :hammer: They're an hour outside of Memphis.


----------

